# Byd



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Anyone else enjoying the nice bounce on Boyd Gaming today?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

marina628 said:


> Anyone else enjoying the nice bounce on Boyd Gaming today?


Never heard about this stock, but I enjoy that you enjoyed


----------



## Greyhound86 (Feb 21, 2010)

Just heard something about it on the radio a few minutes ago. i know nothing about it and what is happening in the industry but the one fellow mentioned he was not interested in it as it has no holdings in Asia.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

No one here on the forum talking how amazing this stock is? BYD, CSU and CJT should all be part of a growth portfolio.


----------



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

They seem to have a recession-proof business, but does it warrant a forward PE of 186? I don't know if there is much room to grow in this line of business, but maybe they have some plans?


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

Personally, for growth stocks, I'm more interested by their P/S which is below 2. I'm seeing P/E more in the 50-60 range, where did you get 186?


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

I got confused, I'm talking about BYD.TO Boyd Group Services, not BYD Boyd Gaming Corporation as I just noticed in the first post of this discussion.


----------



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

MrBlackhill said:


> Personally, for growth stocks, I'm more interested by their P/S which is below 2. I'm seeing P/E more in the 50-60 range, where did you get 186?


186 is the forward PE. The TTM PE is 67. I got those figures from Thompson Reuters StockReport.


----------



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

MrBlackhill said:


> I got confused, I'm talking about BYD.TO Boyd Group Services, not BYD Boyd Gaming Corporation as I just noticed in the first post of this discussion.


That is what I assumed too, given you also mentioned CSU and CJT. The original post was from about 6 years ago. I was just responding to yours.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

Boyd Group Services jumped 7.7% today after earnings. Not sure if I understand the jump, but I'm happy with it if it's sustained.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

Apparently they got an analyst up grade to buy from hold. Tons of cash for growth while reportedly management expects growth at the same rate as recent years.


----------

